# What do to....



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Both Maggie and Abbie are in full coat, all the way to the floor. I love how beautiful they look in full coat, but at the same I love taking them for walks and to the beach. I'm not sure if any of you have taking a Malt in full coat to the beach...with the grooming afterward it is an all day event.

So lately I have been thinking about either trimming a few inches off myself or taking my girls to the groomer for a trim. I just can't bring myself to do it. I know it is hair and it grows back, but... I love Cosy's cut, but I'm not ready to go that short on the body...just yet.

I would love to hear all my SM friends' advice and opinions!!! :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww...I know what you mean about the beach and long coat. I can only imagine how time-consuming it is to bathe two every time. I've thought about the same thing with trimming, but I always think that it wouldn't cut down that much on the grooming time unless I went really pretty short. Unless you were thinking that your babies won't go close to the water and might not need a bath afterward? When I time myself giving Casanova a bath, it seems like the drying time is the longest. He has so much fur. If I cut it and I still have to dry him, I could maybe save 10 minutes? That to me is not worth trimming the hair? I'm not sure, but your girls sure are adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Even just trimming the feet back a little more and taking it a couple inches off the ground may help. The other option is to band up or wrap some of the coat. Short of that, I've never really liked a dog with coat 1/2 to the floor. It always looks awkward to me. Either leave it long, or you can do a longer trim (like 3 inches).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Do they roll in the sand/dirt? If not, banding is a great alternative. It only takes a few minutes once
you get it down. If you really want to cut their hair, a few inches isn't the end of the world and will grow
back before you know it. They'll look precious no matter what you decide.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie and Abbie don't roll in the sand or anything, but they will put their paws in the water. Their harnesses create the most problems :bysmilie: I'll have to post their before and after the beach pictures from the last time we went. We are lucky to have a dog beach super close to us and we just like to take the girls there to walk and sit on the beach for a bit

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 18 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819280


> Awww...I know what you mean about the beach and long coat. I can only imagine how time-consuming it is to bathe two every time. I've thought about the same thing with trimming, but I always think that it wouldn't cut down that much on the grooming time unless I went really pretty short. Unless you were thinking that your babies won't go close to the water and might not need a bath afterward? When I time myself giving Casanova a bath, it seems like the drying time is the longest. He has so much fur. If I cut it and I still have to dry him, I could maybe save 10 minutes? That to me is not worth trimming the hair? I'm not sure, but your girls sure are adorable! :wub: :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 18 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819288


> Do they roll in the sand/dirt? If not, banding is a great alternative. It only takes a few minutes once
> you get it down. If you really want to cut their hair, a few inches isn't the end of the world and will grow
> back before you know it. They'll look precious no matter what you decide.[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I band Gigi's coat for walks as it drags, takes no time at all. 

Try vest-type harnesses or a show lead, they don't matt myy Gigi at all!

And I know what you mean, bathing malts in full coat is the easy part, the drying takes foreverrr!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

If you do decide to trim them, I'd probably recommend doing it yourself unless you know a groomer that you trust 100%.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When London was 8 or 9 months old, she had an almost full coat...and we took her on vacation with us to the beach. I about died when I saw her playing in the wet sand mixed with dry sand...Ugh! She needed a bath after we got back to the house rental and I was so mad. I don't blame you at ALL for considering giving the girls a little trim. It is a lot of work if they are going to be playing on the beach or going on long walks.

I say just take them in to a groomer to trim just a few inches off of their bodies, and then scissor the legs and feet just a LITTLE bit...round them out a bit, but to where they still have length on them. I did that the first time I got London groomed (which was after the beach trip, lol) and it was an easy transition from going to full coat to a shorter cut (we went shorter each time). Their hair DOES grow fast...like 1/2 inch per month or so (at least for London) so if you don't love it, it will grow out in no time since you'd only be trimming a few inches off.

Another thing you could do first, before trimming any of the outer coat, would be to shell them out...keep their tummies really short and shave their armpits a bit to reduce matting.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You can also have it trimmed down or "debulked"

That's what I did with Jax before I got the courage to just cut it!

Here's a pic of what it looked like
[attachment=55922:jax_cut.jpg]

I took in a couple pics of Soda to show my groomer and she did a great job.

Good luck with whatever you choose. You could always keep one long and one short  That's how I'm doing it now and love it! Best of both worlds!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use show leads for the coated ones. No matting.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I know how dirty Hunter gets after a walk on the beach with all the sand being kicked up in his little coat so I can only imagine your struggle. In my opinion - it is hair and it does grow back. It can't hurt to cut it and if you don't like it - wait a while and it wil be back. But, if you never cut it, you will never know what you may have enjoyed.

I wuvs having my hair short and pwaying on da beach - I don't always need a baff after edither! xoxo Hunter


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am not sure there is a happy in between once you are used to seeing a full coat. Last summer I had Sassy's coat cut up to about 3 inches off of the floor. All straight around almost like a bob and it was layered into her legs. The lady did bevel the edges, whatever..... Ummmm, can you say UGLY? It was awful! She looked like the little ottoman dog in Beauty and the Beast. I was sick about the cut but I just grew it back out. I swear she looked like a marshmallow puff ball. A bobbed body cut is not good for a Malt. So we are still thinking of a haircut, but I am trying to get my nerve up to just do it. The in between doesn't look good. Take it from experience...it is ugly.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 18 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819361


> I am not sure there is a happy in between once you are used to seeing a full coat. Last summer I had Sassy's coat cut up to about 3 inches off of the floor. All straight around almost like a bob and it was layered into her legs. The lady did bevel the edges, whatever..... Ummmm, can you say UGLY? It was awful! She looked like the little ottoman dog in Beauty and the Beast. I was sick about the cut but I just grew it back out. I swear she looked like a marshmallow puff ball. A bobbed body cut is not good for a Malt. So we are still thinking of a haircut, but I am trying to get my nerve up to just do it. The in between doesn't look good. Take it from experience...it is ugly.[/B]


Hahahaha you're funny


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This may be out in left field but couldn't you pull the hair up and tie it off with a baby scrunchies to keep the hair out of the sand?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 18 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819377


> This may be out in left field but couldn't you pull the hair up and tie it off with a baby scrunchies to keep the hair out of the sand?[/B]


That's how I band her hair, only I use her topknot bands


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I sympathize with you Melissa. When I was thinking of cutting Dixie's hair I went back & forth with yes I will, no I won't for a long time. I knew she hated the long and often grooming times. They were such an ordeal for her. She matted a lot too so that made the combing & brushing just the pits. After I finally did it I hated it at first but after about 5 days I loved it. She was so much happier it made it worth it. I'm not always fussing at her now and she can enjoy being a dog. It is a hard decision. Like others have said, what ever you do your girls will look beautiful.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

To me, legs, muzzle hair, and top knot hair seems to take the longest to grow out. So why not trim the body shorter just this once and leave everything else longer? You don't have to go as short as Cosy's body hair. You could trim the body down to maybe an inch or even 2" for the first time. I've discovered that my Zoe looks best with her body trimmed really short and the legs left long.  Jett looks best when his body is trimmed to about an inch and his legs left long. When they're dressed, they still look like they are in full coat. Then just see how you like it. And most importantly how THEY like it. I swear, if you have a Malt that really likes having the freedom of a shorter cut, you won't have the heart to keep them in full coat ever again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 18 2009, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819384


> I sympathize with you Melissa. When I was thinking of cutting Dixie's hair I went back & forth with yes I will, no I won't for a long time. I knew she hated the long and often grooming times. They were such an ordeal for her. She matted a lot too so that made the combing & brushing just the pits. After I finally did it I hated it at first but after about 5 days I loved it. She was so much happier it made it worth it. I'm not always fussing at her now and she can enjoy being a dog. It is a hard decision. Like others have said, what ever you do your girls will look beautiful.[/B]



Exactly the way I felt before trimming Jodi.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cracked up about the Beauty and the Beast ottoman look. :rofl: I can't quite picture the banding. If anyone does it this summer could they post a picture so others see what that looks like?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 19 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819497


> To me, legs, muzzle hair, and top knot hair seems to take the longest to grow out. So why not trim the body shorter just this once and leave everything else longer? You don't have to go as short as Cosy's body hair. You could trim the body down to maybe an inch or even 2" for the first time. I've discovered that my Zoe looks best with her body trimmed really short and the legs left long. Jett looks best when his body is trimmed to about an inch and his legs left long. When they're dressed, they still look like they are in full coat. Then just see how you like it. And most importantly how THEY like it. I swear, if you have a Malt that really likes having the freedom of a shorter cut, you won't have the heart to keep them in full coat ever again.[/B]


This is EXACTLY what I'm going thru with Emma. I have been growing her topknot out for months and she HATES it. DH HATES it. I'm the only one who wants her with longer hair. Her ears are super long and her beard. I love it. But to be honest, Emma is not happy. She scratches everyday, yes everyday when I put her hair up. Her hair is always in her eyes and her topknot is hanging off her head! Tomorrow is groomer day. Just as Crystal said, Emma likes her freedom and is a tomboy. I can't change that, I tried! I'm in denial but I'm gonna have to search thru pictures on here today to get an idea of what to tell her groomer tomorrow. 

Seriously, all I wanted was a little girl maltese w/long hair, a topknot and a girly attitude. I don't know what happened! Emma is the total opposite!

So I have no suggestions for you Melissa. Just wanted to share that I"m going thru this w/Emma right now too! Sorry that I rambled thru my post LOL!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 18 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819296


> I band Gigi's coat for walks as it drags, takes no time at all.
> 
> Try vest-type harnesses or a show lead, they don't matt myy Gigi at all!
> 
> And I know what you mean, bathing malts in full coat is the easy part, the drying takes foreverrr![/B]


I would love to see a picture of Gigi's coat banded. I'm having a hard time picturing it like someone else mentioned. Maggie and Abbie's coats drag but that isn't really an issue. 

The biggest problem is harnesses. I have tried every type of harness including silk and satin, but they tend to cause friction and matting. 

The drying does take forever!!!


QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 18 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819312


> When London was 8 or 9 months old, she had an almost full coat...and we took her on vacation with us to the beach. I about died when I saw her playing in the wet sand mixed with dry sand...Ugh! She needed a bath after we got back to the house rental and I was so mad. I don't blame you at ALL for considering giving the girls a little trim. It is a lot of work if they are going to be playing on the beach or going on long walks.
> 
> Another thing you could do first, before trimming any of the outer coat, would be to shell them out...keep their tummies really short and shave their armpits a bit to reduce matting.[/B]


It really is a lot of work, especially since I have two in full coat. I do keep them shelled out, but not shaved. We live in South Florida so it gets very hot and humid.


QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 18 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819315


> You can also have it trimmed down or "debulked"
> 
> That's what I did with Jax before I got the courage to just cut it!
> 
> ...


That's the kind of cut, I'm thinking about Mandy. They just look so gorgeous in full coat! Ugh, I'm so torn!!

As for the keeping one short and one in full...I have thought about that, but I can't decide which would be in which cut. For example, Maggie is better about being groomed, but Abbie's coat is a nicer text.


QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 18 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819317


> I also use show leads for the coated ones. No matting.[/B]


I'm going to order some show leads, but right now I'm not sure how safe I would feel using show leads. We usually encounter a few other dogs on your walks and a ton at the beach.


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 18 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819361


> I am not sure there is a happy in between once you are used to seeing a full coat. Last summer I had Sassy's coat cut up to about 3 inches off of the floor. All straight around almost like a bob and it was layered into her legs. The lady did bevel the edges, whatever..... Ummmm, can you say UGLY? It was awful! She looked like the little ottoman dog in Beauty and the Beast. I was sick about the cut but I just grew it back out. I swear she looked like a marshmallow puff ball. A bobbed body cut is not good for a Malt. So we are still thinking of a haircut, but I am trying to get my nerve up to just do it. The in between doesn't look good. Take it from experience...it is ugly.[/B]


LOL, that's fear. I really don't want to hate their haircut because it does take a lil while to grow out. I can't get up the nerve either, Pat.


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 18 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819380


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 18 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819377





> This may be out in left field but couldn't you pull the hair up and tie it off with a baby scrunchies to keep the hair out of the sand?[/B]


That's how I band her hair, only I use her topknot bands 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would love to see a picture, Briana. I also don't want Maggie and Abbie to look funny and I'm not sure if this is that feasible of an option for two.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 19 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819665


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 18 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819296





> I band Gigi's coat for walks as it drags, takes no time at all.
> 
> Try vest-type harnesses or a show lead, they don't matt myy Gigi at all!
> 
> And I know what you mean, bathing malts in full coat is the easy part, the drying takes foreverrr![/B]


I would love to see a picture of Gigi's coat banded. I'm having a hard time picturing it like someone else mentioned. Maggie and Abbie's coats drag but that isn't really an issue. 

The biggest problem is harnesses. I have tried every type of harness including silk and satin, but they tend to cause friction and matting. 

The drying does take forever!!!

[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll show you a picture ASAP lol 

You said all harness matt your girls. Do clothes matt your girls? I use Des's harness dresses on Gigi(a dress with a D-ring) but Gigi's coat doesn't really matt.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 18 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819384


> I sympathize with you Melissa. When I was thinking of cutting Dixie's hair I went back & forth with yes I will, no I won't for a long time. I knew she hated the long and often grooming times. They were such an ordeal for her. She matted a lot too so that made the combing & brushing just the pits. After I finally did it I hated it at first but after about 5 days I loved it. She was so much happier it made it worth it. I'm not always fussing at her now and she can enjoy being a dog. It is a hard decision. Like others have said, what ever you do your girls will look beautiful.[/B]


I'm at the back and forth stage as you described it, Elaine. After I bath and blow dry my girls, their coats look so pretty...I just can't seem to bring myself to get out my shears and cut it. Maggie is such a dream to groom. I lay her down on her side and she just goes to sleep basically. Abbie on the other hand is not as easy to groom but has less coat to groom because of her petite size. One day, I say that I want to trim them and then the next I can't imagine trimming their coats.


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 19 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819497


> To me, legs, muzzle hair, and top knot hair seems to take the longest to grow out. So why not trim the body shorter just this once and leave everything else longer? You don't have to go as short as Cosy's body hair. You could trim the body down to maybe an inch or even 2" for the first time. I've discovered that my Zoe looks best with her body trimmed really short and the legs left long. Jett looks best when his body is trimmed to about an inch and his legs left long. When they're dressed, they still look like they are in full coat. Then just see how you like it. And most importantly how THEY like it. I swear, if you have a Malt that really likes having the freedom of a shorter cut, you won't have the heart to keep them in full coat ever again.[/B]


I'm definitely not touching their legs, faces or top knots. I don't want any chicken legs and I love longer facial hair with a top knot. I couldn't ever cut the girls top knots...I have invested way too much into bows!!!  I know I'm not ready to go as short as Cosy on the body, yet. Zoe and Jett are too cute!!! I do like to dress my girls.


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 19 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819519


> Seriously, all I wanted was a little girl maltese w/long hair, a topknot and a girly attitude. I don't know what happened! Emma is the total opposite!
> 
> So I have no suggestions for you Melissa. Just wanted to share that I"m going thru this w/Emma right now too! Sorry that I rambled thru my post LOL![/B]


Maggie and Abbie are always messing up their top knots whether it is while playing or just to drive me a lil crazy. My girls are "master top knot destroyer". I have re-do their top knots every night. 

Awww, Emma is a sweetie and I'm sure she will look adorable either way! Be sure to post pics of her after, Tammy!!!! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 19 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819668


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 19 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819665





> I would love to see a picture of Gigi's coat banded. I'm having a hard time picturing it like someone else mentioned. Maggie and Abbie's coats drag but that isn't really an issue.
> 
> The biggest problem is harnesses. I have tried every type of harness including silk and satin, but they tend to cause friction and matting.[/B]


I'll show you a picture ASAP lol 

You said all harness matt your girls. Do clothes matt your girls? I use Des's harness dresses on Gigi(a dress with a D-ring) but Gigi's coat doesn't really matt.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't wait to see! Thanks Briana!

Yes clothes have a tendency to matt my girls coats too because of the friction and I'm sure the humidity here doesn't help. I have a many dresses with d-rings and a few from Des and they aren't much help with matting for us.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Omg Melissa, I know it's been like 2 months now but I swear I thought that I had posted the pics! :shocked: Then I notice that I had only uploaded them and not posted them! Sorry! Here you go. See, I just put her skirt up, like a ponytail and I keep the hair on her belly kind of short. And best of all, it only takes me a minute to do!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You could also try using show leads with the satin neck piece. That is what I use on all my dogs, regardless of coat length. Love them!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 20 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841952


> You could also try using show leads with the satin neck piece. That is what I use on all my dogs, regardless of coat length. Love them![/B]


I do this as well.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 20 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841952


> You could also try using show leads with the satin neck piece. That is what I use on all my dogs, regardless of coat length. Love them![/B]



Are the show leads secure? My two aren't bad pullers, but get reactive if we encounter people that appear out of nowhere or agressive dogs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Claire's coat was almost to the floor when I had it cut a couple months ago and I couldn't be happier! Her face and ears are still long but her body is shorter .. it doesn't hang down at all. I will never let hers get that long again. I love this cute little cut on her... You should consider it!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to say that now that I have cut Bailey's hair short I will probably never grow it back out again. She seems so much happier that she can roll around and play outside more because grooming time isn't near as long as it used to be. Not to mention she never did really like to be brushed


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Oct 20 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841957


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 20 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841952





> You could also try using show leads with the satin neck piece. That is what I use on all my dogs, regardless of coat length. Love them![/B]



Are the show leads secure? My two aren't bad pullers, but get reactive if we encounter people that appear out of nowhere or agressive dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]

As long as they are on tight enough, they are secure. They have padded satin neck pieces so it's easy on the tracheas.


----------

